# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Advantages of the Forex Market

## rebeccajwhittle

Advantages of the Forex Market

----------


## davidsmith36

The foreign trade showcase (forex, FX, or money market) is a worldwide decentralized market for the exchanging of monetary standards. This incorporates all parts of purchasing, offering and trading monetary standards at present or decided costs.

----------

